# For those who have problem installing new Hakchi2 to SNES mini



## philipx99 (Oct 13, 2017)

If you have problem with Hakchi install, try using the portable Zip format Hakchi and retroarch. Get the latest version. Ensure Device NES Mini and CLC-S-SNPY installed in your windows PC.This two device is needed in windows PC for successfully dump, flash kernel and synchronise games. Ensure both device is in Universal serial Bus devices which can found in device manager. Device "NES Mini" is needed to enable performing task like dump, flash original or custom kernel to snes mini.  Device CLC-S-SNPY is needed to enable when performing synchronize of games like NES/SNES to your snes mini. If device is not found, you need to install the device thru Hakchi. Also ensure you are using and connected to USB 2.0 port install of USB 3.0 port. Make sure Antivirus or firewall are not blocking the Hakchi.

 As away for those who has problem with Hakchi new release install, try to use the Uninstall in kernel Tab (Hakchi) so it will uninstall the old Hakchi from snes mini and reset back to default factory state but the game save state will still remain. As alway before you do all this, make sure you have already dump a copy of original kernel using the dump kernel under kernel tab (Hakchi) and keep it backup. Not the flash original kernel but is dump kernel. If you want you can do a backup of the games_snes folder before uninstall. Once uninstall, delete the whole folder and replace it with the new Hakchi2 release. As alway do a dump original kernel is you do not have one. Keep it safe and make a backup. Install and flash custom kernel as per normal. Once custom kernel installed, you can drag retroarch and your core to the Hakchi windows. Hakchi modules windows will pop up and prompt you to install. After the installed, you start synchronise games to your SNES mini. 

Also for those who have problem in game reset, the default button is down+select. Previously is L+R trigger+Select+Start. You can alway do a controller hack under settting tab (Hakchi). Ensure use button combination to reset  is enable. Click on the select reset button combination and set your reset method. After that click on the save settings to NES/SNES mini now to transfer setting to your snes mini.


----------

